# Need Help w/ M-Box and Pro Tools



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 14, 2009)

I installed pro tools 8 on my cpu w/ my M-Box mini, and every time I try to load it up, it freezes while loading. I can't get it to run despite my best efforts... anyone know what I can do?


----------

